# How to jump onto an feature



## Fridge kid (Jun 4, 2014)

I recently started boarding ( just over a month riding ), but have been going quite often 2-3 times a week, 2-3 hours each time. It has all been on a indoor slope, and likely will be for the foreseeable future ( hence the name fridge kid ). I've got the hang of ride on features ( i.e. where the ramp leads all the way up to the fun box/pipe, so you can just ride over it as normal ). 

The next step then is to stick a feature where you have to 'pop ' onto the obstacle. My question is how exactly you jump. Do you lift the front of the board of jump off the tail end like a diving board, or do you jump equally with both feet? 

Any other tips for sticking these kind of obstacles?


----------



## jboards (Aug 30, 2013)

Ollie onto it. Which is I'm guessing what you're talking about. 

Watch this video. If you already know how to ollie you can skip to 1:45 and it will show you how he ollies onto these features
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeUrgAid5bs


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry for being stupidly obvious, but practice your ollies on the flat before trying them out on features. you want to avoid going on a box/rail all wobbly or not getting enough height and going down chin first.


----------



## Fridge kid (Jun 4, 2014)

That video was perfect . It was ollie I was talking about when I said to jump off the tail end, I just didn't know the terminology. 

I pretty much have the Ollie nailed, though obviously more practice is always good, so now I just need to put it into practice on the features. 

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Fridge kid said:


> That video was perfect . It was ollie I was talking about when I said to jump off the tail end, I just didn't know the terminology.
> 
> I pretty much have the Ollie nailed, though obviously more practice is always good, so now I just need to put it into practice on the features.
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses.


It sounds like you're describing Ollie vs Pop.

Ollie = off the tail as you now know
Pop = Evenly off both feet

As far as which is better, it's situational, but you can use either in most cases (there are always exceptions - but for most basic rail tricks you can use either). I use pop most of the time and ollies situationally, but I know some friends who only use ollies and some who are more like me and mix it up.

As far as other tips for popping/ollies onto rails here's a big one...

*You don't need to ollie/pop onto the start of the rail*

Aim to land about a foot or two down the rail and you'll notice that this spot is actually either equal to or lower than your actual take-off.

Most people wrongly assume they need a ton of ollie or pop to hit street style rails and boxes, but in reality everyone lands a foot or two down the rail so height isn't a big deal.


----------

